# Database error



## dmnstrzx (Dec 27, 2015)

I cannot verify my mail, can not start a topic or do anything. I'll just reverse back.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)

I cant post in threads, write my comment, hit post reply n page refreshes an nothing there


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)

dmnstrzx said:


> I cannot verify my mail, can not start a topic or do anything. I'll just reverse back.


same here, all fucked, can comment on anything etc, page just refreshes an everything disappears


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 27, 2015)

riu is being special atm


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 27, 2015)

ok super special riu


----------



## Dumme (Dec 27, 2015)

dmnstrzx said:


> I cannot verify my mail, can not start a topic or do anything. I'll just reverse back.


It's not just you, RIU seems to be having problems right now.


----------



## TubePot (Dec 27, 2015)

I keep getting a watched thread alert for the same post over and over again.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm getting hinkeyness again...


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 27, 2015)

Ya...the sites on the fritz again


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2015)

Hinkeyness all around


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2015)

@sunni


----------



## az2000 (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like it's Software Sunday again. I receive a message saying I have 4 alerts, then I don't. A thread will show 3-4 new replies, then it doesn't.

(They need a new host service.).


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2015)

It seems that RIU has picked up a new habit; crashing every other weekend. 

NOT a good thing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 27, 2015)

soooooooo timeframe?


----------



## TubePot (Dec 27, 2015)

I keep getting the same watched thread alert, groundhog day....


----------



## Bose (Dec 27, 2015)

What is going on? Everything disappears


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm assuming that's why I'm not getting likes.. Not loading right

Fix your shit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2015)

Testing.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2015)

#firstworldproblems


----------



## TommyDuhCat (Dec 27, 2015)

Hate She this shit happens... It's fucked like, 18 hours straight. Lol


----------



## TommyDuhCat (Dec 27, 2015)

When* not she


----------



## justugh (Dec 28, 2015)

i will add in 
chat access i can not get the 2 chats that i got a mail notice about 
alert system is messed up can not access that 

the rest ditto what the other ppl reported 
check back in 12 hours


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2015)

Penis penis penis


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 28, 2015)

Been a lot of problems lately, get your shit together potroast!


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Man what's going on, site acting all weird ;(


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 28, 2015)

This is all @racerboy71 's fault somehow!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 28, 2015)

I concur

the site is acting weird as hell..getting duplicate alerts for the same posts, over and over, tried logging out. My posts show up in a group convo but the other side, I don't know if they are getting them? If I post to it, it shows up but then I get an alert that sends me back on an endless loop where my replies don't show until I post again.

Any news on when this will be resolved @sunni... or @GreatwhiteNorth... ? I haven't been on for a few days from the holidays so I have no idea how long its been like this...


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 28, 2015)

hahahaa

and when I clicked to like @Pinworm... post, it says the requested post cannot be found


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 28, 2015)

@sunni notifications keep appearing and disappearing with my posts disappearing too since yesterday


----------



## testiclees (Dec 28, 2015)

freeze


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 28, 2015)

@sunni my posts keep disappearing with notifications disappearing and reappearing for a few seconds


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 28, 2015)

Calm the Fook down everyone, riu has professionals working on the many issues. This forum reminds me of hammered dog shit.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks obama


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

please read here folks https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-issues-please-read.894299/


----------

